# Adjusting HDMI audio sync



## blast8180 (Jun 9, 2008)

Does anyone know where to obtain a video file of audio test patterns that help you adjust audio sync? I remember reading about how HD television services have audio sync test patterns that run late at night, but I don't subscribe to anything right now. 

It would be appreciated if someone could forward me to a link that has a downloadable video like those audio sync videos or something.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Hmm, the old fashioned flashing numbers with a beep at the beginning of movies comes to mind. I haven't watched my copy of Avia 2 yet. I let you know if there's anything on there that would help.


----------

